# T



## Kurt Kuper (Apr 4, 2018)

T


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Kurt Kuper said:


> View attachment 4408
> Hey everybody,
> 
> First off, let me say cheers to a good season this year! I have been hunting and eating morels around SW Virginia since 2002. I wanted to spread some information about some ways we can all help to keep our morels coming back season to season and in greater numbers. A great resource is Paul Stamets book Mycelium Running. In the book he shows how we can harvest the mushrooms from the wild and use the very bottom of the stem ( known as the stem-butt) to actually regrow the mycelium onto wet cardboard to create more spawn and then transplant that into the woods or even start your own beds in a garden. I plan on trying this method this season and see how it goes. I will post the directions below:
> ...


Thanks Kurt, sounds like it would work .... may try this!


----------

